# Transfert photo via clé USB iflash



## Gillou75 (7 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Si mon post dérange ou n'est pas dans la bonne section merci de le déplacer.
J'ai une question concernant le transfert de photos par clé usb iflash est-ce que cela fonctionne bien ?
Si oui dans les 2 sens ou seulement depuis l'iphone sur la clé ?
Quel clé utilisez-vous ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2020)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si mon post dérange ou n'est pas dans la bonne section merci de le déplacer.
> J'ai une question concernant le transfert de photos par clé usb iflash est-ce que cela fonctionne bien ?
> Si oui dans les 2 sens ou seulement depuis l'iphone sur la clé ?
> ...


un lien peut-être ?


----------



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

Il me semble que ça fonctionne pas mal mais les taux de transfère sont cata.
J'étais tombé sur quelque test qui démontré que le transfère était très lent.
Et j'en étais arrivé à la conclusion que via 4g ou wifi c'était plus rapide ...

Airdrop, sharedrop, snapdrop et tout autres systeme direct ou pas.
Par exemple j'utilise dropbox pour save mes photos automatiquement et j'ai toujours été plus rapide que mettre clef, transferer etc ...


----------



## Gillou75 (7 Janvier 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Il me semble que ça fonctionne pas mal mais les taux de transfère sont cata.
> J'étais tombé sur quelque test qui démontré que le transfère était très lent.
> Et j'en étais arrivé à la conclusion que via 4g ou wifi c'était plus rapide ...
> 
> ...



Ah d'accord merci, c'est que ma compagne à 15'000 photos  et que quand j'ai voulu transférer en faisant un copiés collés dans mon ordi ça bugait donc, tu penses que c'est pas idéal même avec de la patience ?
Si je lui mets icloud avec un forfais adequa ça prendra aussi une plombe quand même ?
Mais si on peu éviter de payer un abonnement ca serai pas mal.


----------



## ericse (7 Janvier 2020)

Il y a aussi Google Photo, le mode gratuit et illimité dégradé très légèrement les photos, mais en usage courant c’est imperceptible


----------



## Gillou75 (7 Janvier 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> un lien peut-être ?



ben j'en ai vu pleins sur Amazone ou des sites du genre par choisi une en particulier ;-)


----------



## daffyb (7 Janvier 2020)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Ah d'accord merci, c'est que ma compagne à 15'000 photos  et que quand j'ai voulu transférer en faisant un copiés collés dans mon ordi ça bugait donc, tu penses que c'est pas idéal même avec de la patience ?


il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
MacOS ou Windows ?
Connecté en USB 3 ?
Câble Apple "officiel" ?

Avec MacOS avec l'application transfert d'image ça ne pose pas de problème particulier.


----------



## Gillou75 (7 Janvier 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
> MacOS ou Windows ?
> Connecté en USB 3 ?
> Câble Apple "officiel" ?
> ...



Windows pas de mac chez nous...
USB 3 oui et toujours câble officiel Apple

Justement ça la première fois que ca fait cette bizarrerie


----------



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Il y a aussi Google Photo, le mode gratuit et illimité dégradé très légèrement les photos, mais en usage courant c’est imperceptible


Beurk ...
Puis l'avantage c'est que toutes les photos stockés deviennent la propriété de google ...


----------



## hercut (7 Janvier 2020)

Gillou75 a dit:


> Windows pas de mac chez nous...
> USB 3 oui et toujours câble officiel Apple
> 
> Justement ça la première fois que ca fait cette bizarrerie



Un cloud externe a, je trouve, plusieurs avantages.
La syncro des photos facile.
De ce fait, sauvegarde des photos (du mobile)
Et tous les autres avantages que ca apporte.

iCloud est bien, mais pas suffisamment pratique au quotidien je trouve, très bien pour sauver son téléphone complet, mais pas pour travailler les données.

Un compte sur Cozycloud par exemple, Sync.com (on peut up jusqu'à 20go gratuitement facilement), ou tresorit ou à la limite dropbox (mais pareil sur la confidentialité des données, quid d'un cloud ultra fonctionnel et rapide)

Voir pour s'amuser si on a la fibre monter un petit serveur sur un RPI (Raspberry) avec Yunohost et nextcloud et la on est tranquille 

Bon ça ne résout pas ton souci, mais pour l'avenir je pense que si 

Pour ton cas, tu as bien fait ça : https://frenchmac.com/iphone/transferer-photos-iphone-pc-windows/


----------



## Nadia b (16 Février 2020)

Moi j’utilise cette clé elle est top 

** attention à la pub **


----------



## hercut (17 Février 2020)

Nadia b a dit:


> Moi j’utilise cette clé elle est top



c’est quoi les perf ?
Il n’y a aucune information sur le site ?


----------



## Nadia b (17 Février 2020)

hercut a dit:


> c’est quoi les perf ?
> Il n’y a aucune information sur le site ?


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2020)

C'est tout sauf des performances. 
Tu nous affiches la capacité de stockage pour Mme Michu qui ne sait pas à quoi correspond un Go


----------



## hercut (17 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est tout sauf des performances.
> Tu nous affiches la capacité de stockage pour Mme Michu qui ne sait pas à quoi correspond un Go



Tu es dur avec lui, sachant que c'est de l'usb2 ça ne doit pas être terrible, mais ça peut faire le boulot pour quelques photos


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Tu es dur avec lui, sachant que c'est de l'usb2 ça ne doit pas être terrible, mais ça peut faire le boulot pour quelques photos


Disons que lorsqu'un nouveau membre poste 3 messages avec à chaque fois un lien pour cette même clef USB ça sent la pub à plein nez.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2020)

hercut a dit:


> Tu es dur avec lui, sachant que c'est de l'usb2 ça ne doit pas être terrible, mais ça peut faire le boulot pour quelques photos


Je dirais qu'il y avait aussi surement de la suspicion, 3 posts au total dont deux pour "vanter" la qualité d'un produit, sans donner la moindre caractéristique technique


----------



## Gillou75 (17 Février 2020)

Je doute que cette clé arrive à transférer 15'000 photos   
Je vais m'y remettre car depuis l'autre jour je n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de m occuper de cela


----------



## Nadia b (17 Février 2020)

Voilà j’ai retrouvé


----------



## hercut (17 Février 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Disons que lorsqu'un nouveau membre poste 3 messages avec à chaque fois un lien pour cette même clef USB ça sent la pub à plein nez.



Ahah je n’avais pas vu ça comme ça 



Nadia b a dit:


> Voilà j’ai retrouvé



Ok donc c'est bien ce que je pensais il va falloir du temps pour les transferts ...


----------

